# Επείγον νομικό κείμενο (καταστατικό εταιρείας) el>en



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2008)

Επείγουσα μετάφραση καταστατικού εταιρείας από τα Ελληνικά στα Αγγλικά, 10.350 λέξεις. Πρέπει να παραδοθεί στον συντομότερο δυνατό χρόνο! Στείλτε μου pm για να σας φέρω σε επαφή με τον αρμόδιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2008)

Ανατέθηκε. Ευχαριστώ.


----------

